# Damn that Bray Wyatt - Roman Reigns match was bad



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I had high hopes neither guy delivered

Reigns was exposed tonight big time he cannot carry a match. He looked awful when he is not just getting a hot tag and going all superman.

He still has a long way to go before he can be a legit top main event solo act. Rollins proved last night if anyone should be the favorite to get a main event push its him and not Reigns.

Reigns needs a lot of work before he is going to be a star. If they try to push him to the moon now, he is going to flop and may never recover.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Damn that Bray Wyatt Roman Reigns match was bad*



superuser1 said:


> I had high hopes neither guy delivered


The one that is still ongoing.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Damn that Bray Wyatt Roman Reigns match was bad*

It wasn't that bad


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Damn that Bray Wyatt Roman Reigns match was bad*

They're both terrible to below average in the ring. Only good ring worker in Shield is Rollins and only good ring worker in Wyatts is Harper.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*

you just exposed yourself.

As an idiot.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Damn that Bray Wyatt Roman Reigns match was bad*



Ungratefulness said:


> They're both terrible to below average in the ring. Only good ring worker in Shield is Rollins and only good ring worker in Wyatts is Harper.


I guess that explains why The Shield have been putting on weekly MOTYCs for over a year, and Wyatt is 2/2 for MOTN on PPV in 2014 and has the two best matches so far this year.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Damn that Bray Wyatt Roman Reigns match was bad*

Bray has showed that he can hang in the ring with better workers..But Reigns need so much work to do before he break out to the main event...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought it was aite :draper2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it was brutal. Roman Reigns is horrible, Bray Wyatt needs a decent opponent. 

Sadly, they'll put the blame on Bray because Reigns is Triple H's golden boy, and Rowan injured Cena. Shovel incoming.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

It was pretty bad. Very slow and neither seemed like they wanted to be there. 

It's clear neither is ready to carry a match.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Na not really. Just an awful booked match.


----------



## HHH13Times (Dec 1, 2011)

Looked pretty good on paper and was still a solid match, but nothing noteworthy. Good ending though. Shield vs Wyatts to continue is Best for Buisness.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Reigns is a tag-team guy right now, he's needs someone else with him to cover his flaws.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*

Of course he isn't ready. Dude has like 3 years experience, 1 of which was spent in a developmental sytem and the other 2 in a tag.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

problem is reigns has like no moveset 

superman punch
spear

and that occasional slam and apron drop kick


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

Probably because Reigns has no idea how to work a singles match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Reigns has been hid the last year by Rollins, he hits his ques very well, but outside of that it's piss poor.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Damn that Bray Wyatt Roman Reigns match was bad*



x78 said:


> I guess that explains why The Shield have been putting on weekly MOTYCs for over a year, and Wyatt is 2/2 for MOTN on PPV in 2014 and has the two best matches so far this year.


Shield has good tag matches, but all of Ambrose's and Reigns singles matches have been bad and Bray was carried to a good singles match at Rumble by Bryan while he had bad matches with Kane, Kofi and now Reigns.


----------



## TvirusWrestling (Apr 13, 2013)

Happened a lot back in the day, Not the best workers but the storyline sometimes makes up for it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wyatt was clearly the better of the two..just saying.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

The fact that Reigns got this match tonight says it all. Would have been much more interesting from a psychology standpoint if it were Bray vs. Ambrose, and would have been better if it were Bray vs. Rollins for obvious reasons.

Part of the reason why I loved Wyatts vs. Bryan at TLC and Bray vs. Bryan at the Rumble, was because of all of the talking done by Bray during the match. The mind games between Bray and Ambrose could have been off the charts, especially if they really gave it time to develop.

Instead we got a nothing match. Totally booked the wrong way as well. Those guys shouldn't be going for 20 minutes in a normal wrestling match. They should have just been slugging the shit out of each other, in a relative quickie.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, it was brutal. Roman Reigns is horrible, Bray Wyatt needs a decent opponent.
> 
> Sadly, they'll put the blame on Bray because Reigns is Triple H's golden boy, and Rowan injured Cena. Shovel incoming.


they were both bad

bray was only good because he fought daniel bryan

bryan even got a good match out of the miz for god sakes

both need serious work


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*

Since when does it matter how well you can wrestle. Size is the only thing that matters and the only thing Vinny Mac cares about.

The only ones who care that he can't put on a good match are the smarks.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

That's what happens when you let Bray wrestle outside of tag matches. He produces shit.


----------



## TvirusWrestling (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*

I think that is why they are teasing that rollins and reigns will stick together. Rollins can be the workhorse and reigns can keep getting the hot tag


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Damn that Bray Wyatt Roman Reigns match was bad*



x78 said:


> I guess that explains why The Shield have been putting on weekly MOTYCs for over a year, and Wyatt is 2/2 for MOTN on PPV in 2014 and has the two best matches so far this year.


well The Shield they have ex Roh champ in Rollins who does the amazing bumps. 
I wouldn't blame Bray for the match, Reign's clearly isn't ready for that top spot yet. He's been protected very well by his partners and WWE offical's.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> Na not really. Just an awful booked match.


he showed he doesn't have a proper move set. He has like three real moves and that is just what he does after a hot tag.

He is terrible at pacing his match, and he showed he looks like when its just him and one opponent. The WWE machine wants to make him the next Cena now and he is not ready for that by a long shot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

p862011 said:


> they were both bad
> 
> bray was only good because he fought daniel bryan
> 
> ...


Roman Reigns couldn't work with CM Punk, Bray Wyatt would be able to. Reigns has nothing but a Superman Punch and a Spear.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, it really opened my eyes to just how bland Roman Reigns is without the other two along side him. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Londrick said:


> That's what happens when you let Bray wrestle outside of tag matches. He produces shit.


He had a classic with Daniel Bryan at RR. He needs a great worker in the ring to work with him. But he's way ahead of Reign's for me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*



GNR4LIFE said:


> Since when does it matter how well you can wrestle. Size is the only thing that matters and the only thing Vinny Mac cares about.
> 
> The only ones who care that he can't put on a good match are the smarks.


He isn't even that big? Ambrose is just as tall as him and Ambrose is better in the ring and on the mic.

And the fans care if you can put on a good match they were shitting all over that match without the workhorses of the shield.

You never see anyone shitting on an Ambrose solo match.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Bray is decent, however Reigns needs some more moves. All he has is the spear and the superman punch. Rollins and Ambrose carry the team.


----------



## JBRojo (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought it was alright, brawls need to just be short thats the mistake, whoever booked them to go that long doesn't know what psychology is or what are the strengths and weaknesses of the wrestlers but oh well...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They both have different styles, it was their first match. Wyatts greatest match was against DB and so was Reigns. They both seem like average workers, Bray looks more fluid or comfortable in the ring though. Could be because he has been around longer.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*

He really isn't ready yet. Mind you I like Reigns, I think he's got charisma and a fantastic look but at far as mic and ring work go, he's had to extremely talented guys by his side his entire time in the WWE so far. I definitely don't think he's ready yet, but that won't stop anything. We'll see how well he holds up when he truly is out there by himself.


----------



## cminc (Jan 10, 2014)

The worst raw ive seen this year capped off by the guy with all the potential in the world turning out to have no idea what the hell he's doing...poor reigns.

3 hrs of f'ing terrible, uninspired crap. 

Total waste of what should have been a historic raw celebrating the network.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

2014, 3 hrs of RAW, you gotta be able to go at a high level.


----------



## JBRojo (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone who calls bray wyatt a bad worker is just being ignorant, hell even reigns, they both can get the crowd really involved, like I said before timing is everything...


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Damn that Bray Wyatt Roman Reigns match was bad*



Ungratefulness said:


> Shield has good tag matches, but all of Ambrose's and Reigns singles matches have been bad and Bray was carried to a good singles match at Rumble by Bryan while he had bad matches with Kane, Kofi and now Reigns.


it was ok but you're right, Bray was really carried by Bryan, and even tho I really like them Ambrose and Reigns single matches could have been better-Rollins needs to get some matches


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Slow paced matches are not good for these guys. You know they were told to for Undertaker vs Brock meeting.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh you mean people are finally realizing that Roman Reigns is Dave Batista's clone?


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

I still don't get the point of this match anyway right on the heels of that great match last night


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

cindel25 said:


> Slow paced matches are not good for these guys. You know they were told to for Undertaker vs Brock meeting.


that's a possibility


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah it was pretty bad. Wyatt isn't good enough to carry someone and and Reigns is still way too green for any massive push it looks like they want to give him. 

The end of the match did make it look like they might continue the Shield vs Wyatts feud, perhaps this was written up quick in case Cena really is out for a bit. I'm fine with that, let's them hold the Shield break-up for a bit and keeps the Wyatts away from straddling the danger zone with a Cena feud.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

shit match, Wyatt is great with good opponents (Bryan).

Reigns is just nothing without Rollins and Ambrose doing the work. He's just good for getting his signature spots and winning matches.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

Bryan is great with anyone, he knows how to make them look good


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*

His ME push isn't in the near future. People need to calm down with that. One thing is evident he's really not ready for a single's run just yet. People will turn on him fast.

Split Ambrose, keep him with Rollins and re access late summer. No doubt his hot tag and final 2 minutes is good stuff he just has to fill out the rest of his game.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They both need to improve in the ring. That's been clear for a while.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*

I still don't understand why people love Reigns so much.

He, in my humble opinion, is in the same boat as Del Rio, Ryback and Sheamus: WWE wants some big dude to come in and be a main eventer at the drop of a hat.
And, as usual, some fans always buy it.

What ever happened to a nice, long, slow build-up?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*

Nah, they're just not compatible. I felt the same way about Big E vs Cesaro. Both involved in said matches are talented, but should NOT be working solo matches with each other.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The IWC is quite fucking ridiculous. In no way was that match even remotely bad. In fact it was better than the average singles matches that Main Event RAW.

It's gotten to the point where if you're not from the indies you can't wrestle. Both Bray and Roman are stiff, fast paced, good sellers, agile, and put full intensity in their matches.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Damn that Bray Wyatt Roman Reigns match was bad*



Ungratefulness said:


> They're both terrible to below average in the ring. Only good ring worker in Shield is Rollins and only good ring worker in Wyatts is Harper.


This, boys and girls, is why some people shouldn't be allowed an internet connection.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

p862011 said:


> problem is reigns has like no moveset
> 
> superman punch
> spear
> ...


This has been my problem with Reigns all along. People want him to break out into the main-event already. He's definitely not ready.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

it wasn't that horrible...i think the real problem lied within both men's styles, by that i mean they both have a very similar moveset which consist of stif right hands and a couple tackles..they're not very good opponents for one another simple as that
that said i can agree with all of you here in saying neither are great in ring tacticians but i won't so much as call them horrible


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Nah, they're just not compatible. I felt the same way about Big E vs Cesaro. Both involved in said matches are talented, but should NOT be working solo matches with each other.


Yeah but so far in all of Reigns solo matches, its only been a few , he has looked bad.

I mean Reigns even looked bad against Punk, and Punk always puts on great matches.

This is one of the first singles matches Bray has been in that he looked bad and it was because of who he is working with.

Reigns isn't going to be compatible with anyone just yet in singles matches. He needs a lot of work.

I still think the shield would have been better off with Hero being in the shield instead of Reigns.

Reigns should still be in NXT IMO, he needs at least 2-3 more years of training.

he doesn't even have the basics down yet


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Match was alright. Not great, it was way too slow and went way too long especially for a heel vs heel match but it was made to look a lot worse than it was by the hilarious smark crowd who were obviously waiting for Lesnar/Taker to show up.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wasn't anywhere near as bad as people are making it out to be. It wasn't a classic - but then again expectations are pretty high for any matches involving Shield/Wyatts after that six man tag. These two shouldn't have been booked to face each other in the third hour of a Raw. It all felt so anti-climactic. Plus, they didn't really have the best of chemistry. It happens. 

It wasn't anywhere near as bad as that ADR/Batista clusterfuck.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Reigns was exposed tonight big time...*

Takes two to tango.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Thought it was awesome. Two big beasts just goin at it. Very stiff and physical. Future of the company on display.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

If you take away the Superman punch and the spear away from Roman Reigns he's the worst wrestler on the roster. This guy is going to get the Cena treatment in a couple months the way he's being shoved down our throats


----------



## Rockcop2 (Jan 29, 2014)

Chalk it up to no chemistry and bad booking. Two powerhouse tweeners who have not been pinned (that I can remember) yet. It's hard for reigns to take the comeback kid role when he's been booked so strongly. He's still young. He's no mat wizard yet but he's got the potential. He has the ability to put on great singles matches. Give him a chance


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

"As long as you hate, there will be people to hate." - George Harrison


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Man, the match wasn't THAT bad. The crowd gave the illusion it was worse than it really was. Probably cause it was a sub par RAW with Taker/Lesnar being dragged out. At least it was a fresh breath of air with 2 young upcoming talents main eventing. Plus it was a pretty awesome ending.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, it was brutal. Roman Reigns is horrible, Bray Wyatt needs a decent opponent.
> 
> Sadly, they'll put the blame on Bray because Reigns is Triple H's golden boy, and Rowan injured Cena. Shovel incoming.


The Chosen Pessimist.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

It was just the crowd shitting all over it that made it bad.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, it was bad and disappointing.

There I said it. They had a bad match, the faster marks accept that the better for the wrestlers who have to actually work for their position at the company.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

I love that people are making excuses for a bad match but still shit upon ADR/Batista match. It was a poor match and clearly shows Reign's needs a slow build rather then a superman push, he won't be facing Bryan's or Cesaro's every week who will carry his ass.


----------



## Culturalseeker (Jan 27, 2014)

Wasn't necessarily bad. Wasn't good either. Although it was _boring_. I really like Roman Reigns; he has tonnes of potential and could be a future megastar. However, I fear the WWE are going to rush his mega-push and proceed with it prematurely. He is not ready yet, and this is why I believe the Shield should not split up yet.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It was awful. Mostly because they should have been fucking each other up like last night and not wrestling for 15 or however minutes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aficionado said:


> The Chosen Pessimist.


Prove me wrong. Because of a Wyatt Family segment, the face of the company is injured at the WORST time of year, and it doesn't matter if it's his fault or not because we've seen time and time again people get punished for something their partner did, and then he went and had a horrible match, and you know god damn well they are NOT blaming Reigns, because Triple H thinks Reigns is the next face of the company.

This Raw could signal the death of the Wyatt Family.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Clearly showed these two aren't ready to go solo yet


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The indie mentality some of you carry around is laughable. Why don't you watch PWG and ROH instead if you want a shit ton of unique M0vez and fast paced matches?

The fact that this 

Spear
Superman Punch
Apron Drop kick
Leaping clothesline
Samoan Drop
Moment of Silence

Is said to be a small moveset is stupid. Go watch PWG and ROG and stop complaining. And this is coming from an indie guy...


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

i just think the audience needed someone to cheer for its green bay after all they get confused easily.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LSUZombie said:


> It was pretty bad. Very slow and neither seemed like they wanted to be there.
> 
> It's clear neither is ready to carry a match.


This. Don't throw all the blame on Reigns because Brays big ass wasn't impressive at all .


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd shitting on it probably won't help matters either...


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

I have to completely agree. It was a very slow match that was mostly brawling and holds. Not really entertaining.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It wasn't necessarily a really bad match, it was a really slow match which most modern fans (including myself) tend to find boring. If the match was at a faster pace it would have been much more entertaining. That should be what mainly Reigns should work on, working matches at a faster pace.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, it was brutal. Roman Reigns is horrible, Bray Wyatt needs a decent opponent.
> 
> Sadly, they'll put the blame on Bray because Reigns is Triple H's golden boy, and Rowan injured Cena. Shovel incoming.


isnt he Wyatt familly a HHH project? I doubt that anyone will get blamed for this match, isnt wasnt that bad compared to some of the matches we see on a weekly basis.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> The indie mentality some of you carry around is laughable. Why don't you watch PWG and ROH instead if you want a shit ton of unique M0vez and fast paced matches?
> 
> The fact that this
> 
> ...


All those moves are best used when finishing matches or when getting hot tags. He was protected to such an extent that he ONLY finished matches. Today he had to WORK a match as a babyface to Wyatt's methodical heel, and he was found wanting. 

Reigns needs to grind it out, work matches and win the crowd over, these artificial pushes have almost always failed.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep, that was definitely Reigns sucking the life out of this one. When you have someone as charismatic and even as fast (even for such a big guy) as Bray Wyatt is and you can't get a good match out of him, it's not a good sign.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bray has proven himself to be a good in ring worker. He hasn't however proven himself capable of putting on great matches with anyone he faces. Reigns isn't bad or anything but he ends up looking like shit when compared to his mates Ambrose and Rollins, who are both outstanding in ring performers.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> This. Don't throw all the blame on Reigns because Brays big ass wasn't impressive at all .


you got that right


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> The indie mentality some of you carry around is laughable. Why don't you watch PWG and ROH instead if you want a shit ton of unique M0vez and fast paced matches?
> 
> The fact that this
> 
> ...


Those are not a move set.

Those are all set up or finisher type moves. That is all he has and that is why he is so bad. He doesn't have any moves that can make a match flow well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SVETV988_fan said:


> isnt he Wyatt familly a HHH project? I doubt that anyone will get blamed for this match, isnt wasnt that bad compared to some of the matches we see on a weekly basis.


I'm sure it was Triple H's idea to do Cena vs Bray at Mania, but I don't know if he ever had any intention of putting Bray over or if he was going to get fed to Cena and then drop down the card like he's going to after this Raw. I would strongly suspect the latter.

Either way, he's 1000x higher on Reigns than he is on Bray, that much is clear. If Bray does something he doesn't like, he'll just get a new guy to push.


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

No where near as some people are making out, some people on this forum just like to moan. If it was amazing, then people would still come on this forum and no doubt moan. "Giving this match free rather PPV, LOL". 

It wasn't amazing by any means, but wasn't anywhere as bad as your making out. Both are big men, bray has a slow style and reigns hasn't had many solo matches? What the hell where you guys expecting? Give Reigns time, the more solo experience he has, the better he will become because he's going to get pushed to the moon by the looks of it. Bray has already showed he can have quality matches (e.g with daniel bryan for example.)

So, just get off there backs and give each time.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> Bray has proven himself to be a good in ring worker. He hasn't however proven himself capable of putting on great matches with anyone he faces. Reigns isn't bad or anything but he ends up looking like shit when compared to his mates Ambrose and Rollins, who are both outstanding in ring performers.


yeah Reigns still needs more time, or have him tag team with Rollins again if they want to have Ambrose go nuts or something, really enjoyed them together


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Bray is limited, but Reigns just have no idea what to do. See the match again, he only do punches all the time. Sure, it works when you have your tag partners (Rollins) doing all the work to hype the crowd and you just enter in a hot tag, but not in a 1 vs 1 match.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Those are not a move set.
> 
> Those are all set up or finisher type moves.


Then please enlighten me on what a proper moveset is.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

terrilala said:


> you got that right


Bray Wyatt had a 25 minute MOTYC with Bryan. Reigns hasn't even worked a proper medium length Singles match.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm sure it was Triple H's idea to do Cena vs Bray at Mania, but I don't know if he ever had any intention of putting Bray over or if he was going to get fed to Cena and then drop down the card like he's going to after this Raw. I would strongly suspect the latter.
> 
> Either way, he's 1000x higher on Reigns than he is on Bray, that much is clear. If Bray does something he doesn't like, he'll just get a new guy to push.


BS Bray has been getting a really nice push and will continue to have one


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Those are not a move set.
> 
> Those are all set up or finisher type moves. That is all he has and that is why he is so bad. He doesn't have any moves that can make a match flow well.


Hogan, Rock and Austin had worse movesets than that. But it still worked.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

this match for sure will halt the reigns main event push

the miz is better in the ring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MR.ANDERSON <3 said:


> No where near as some people are making out, some people on this forum just like to moan. If it was amazing, then people would still come on this forum and no doubt moan. "Giving this match free rather PPV, LOL".
> 
> It wasn't amazing by any means, but wasn't anywhere as bad as your making out. Both are big men, bray has a slow style and reigns hasn't had many solo matches? What the hell where you guys expecting? Give Reigns time, the more solo experience he has, the better he will become because he's going to get pushed to the moon by the looks of it. Bray has already showed he can have quality matches (e.g with daniel bryan for example.)
> 
> So, just get off there backs and give each time.


It was worse than we are making it out to be.

Did you watch the PPV last night? If so, did you see how great it was and how the crowd was into it?

Now tonight the crowd was shitting all over it and chanting random things. IF the match was good or even half way decent, they wouldnt have done that especially with those two guys.

when the audience shits on a match its that bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

terrilala said:


> BS Bray has been getting a really nice push and will continue to have one


Key words, HAS BEEN. Past tense. It's over now that Cena's injured and this match happened.

And regardless of what push he's been getting, there is NOBODY in this company who Triple H is higher on than Reigns. He's higher on Reigns than he is on his own workout buddy, Sheamus.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Hogan, Rock and Austin had worse movesets than that. But it still worked.


Please dont try to compare Rock, Austin and Hogan to Reigns.

All three of those guys were way better wrestlers than Reigns. Austin is one of the best technical wrestlers of the AE right. You making a comment like tha shows you dont know what you are talking about.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Key words, HAS BEEN. Past tense. It's over now that Cena's injured and this match happened.


nah don't be so gloomy again! Anyway this match was ok, no worse than the other matches, but after the greatness of last night what was the point of it


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Bray Wyatt had a 25 minute MOTYC with Bryan. Reigns hasn't even worked a proper medium length Singles match.


Yeah... Thank Daniel Bryan again for that one. If it was Wyatt vs anyone else at the rumble the match would've been below average/ average AT BEST.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> I had high hopes neither guy delivered
> 
> Reigns was exposed tonight big time he cannot carry a match. He looked awful when he is not just getting a hot tag and going all superman.
> 
> ...


But he is muscular,dark and handsome...with a full sleeve tattoo!

:vince6


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Hogan, Rock and Austin had worse movesets than that. But it still worked.


Seriously. This mentality of needing m0vez to make a match flow is beyond retarded. If anything doing punches, kicks, and clotheslines is the most authentic and REALISTIC way to make a match flow from move to move.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

terrilala said:


> nah don't be so gloomy again! Anyway this match was ok, no worse than the other matches, but after the greatness of last night what was the point of it


I'm not gonna get optimistic unless they put the WWE title on Bray and that's never gonna happen, ESPECIALLY now, so forget it.



> Yeah... Thank Daniel Bryan again for that one. If it was Wyatt vs anyone else at the rumble the match would've been below average/ average AT BEST.


I'd wager that Bryan couldn't save Reigns's green, 2 move ass.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Like Ive said,they're both young and need time to grow and learn and eventually they will be ready to be top guys and then Tyrion WILL STOP WHINING ABOUT BRAY!!!


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> It was worse than we are making it out to be.
> 
> Did you watch the PPV last night? If so, did you see how great it was and how the crowd was into it?
> 
> ...


Different style of match though, isn't it? six man tag with various different styles in the ring. Fast paced action, mixed with strength and brutal moves. As In tonight was limited to two similar styles, bray is slow and likes to manipulate his opponents, to be fair the crowd was already shitting on the match BEFORE it began with the Husky Harris chants, so it didn't have a chance to begin with.

Also I never said the match was amazing, but people are making it out to be the worst match in history.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm sure it was Triple H's idea to do Cena vs Bray at Mania, but I don't know if he ever had any intention of putting Bray over or if he was going to get fed to Cena and then drop down the card like he's going to after this Raw. I would strongly suspect the latter.
> 
> Either way, he's 1000x higher on Reigns than he is on Bray, that much is clear. If Bray does something he doesn't like, he'll just get a new guy to push.


They have too much invested in the Wyatt familly right now to simply feed him to Cena, and I dont think they would want to put Cena in a low profile match at Wrestlemania, so we can at least look forward to a great build and a good match. I dont think HHH wants another of his projects to fail like Sin Cara and Kharma, and Bray has already proven himself in the ring and on the mic so he wont get heat for tonights match.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

...And with this match Roman Reigns and Bray Wyatt are now probably about to become the two most hated guys by the IWC. unk2

That or Wyatt marks vs Reigns marks will be the new Punk marks vs Bryan marks.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not gonna get optimistic unless they put the WWE title on Bray and that's never gonna happen, so forget it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wager that Bryan couldn't save Reigns's green, 2 move ass.


you never know about the belt, and if Bryan could save Wyatt...(who doesn't have exactly great moves btw)


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> The indie mentality some of you carry around is laughable. Why don't you watch PWG and ROH instead if you want a shit ton of unique M0vez and fast paced matches?
> 
> The fact that this
> 
> ...


Or you know, they could actually put on a good match that doesn't put me to sleep.

And yes that is a small moveset. There's a reason why "indie" guys like Bryan, Cesaro, Rollins always put on the best matches.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Yeah... Thank Daniel Bryan again for that one. If it was Wyatt vs anyone else at the rumble the match would've been below average/ average AT BEST.


Ugh, enough with this BS. Both guys were equally fantastic and complimented each other perfectly.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> ...And with this match Roman Reigns and Bray Wyatt are now probably about to become the two most hated guys by the IWC. unk2


They aren't from the indies so the match is only in excuse for more hating. MUH M0veZ


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

People calling this a bad match has me wondering if WWE can ever win.

Slow match, yes. Bad match, hardly. Hell, it's not even close to the worst ten matches of the past year.

For one, it seems that the crowd only appreciates hard-hitting happening at all times during the match. Since hard-hitting signifies the climax of a match, it would've been downright silly to start the match off that way. There was also a lot of back-and-forth. Much more than what you would see from a formulaic Cena match. It was well-paced to cover for the chance of Bray or Roman gassing out. Climax at the end. Good ending.

What could you really want from a match featuring a powerhouse and a fat man?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'd wager that Bryan couldn't save Reigns's green, 2 move ass.


Gave him a good match on Smackdown. I think Bryan could teach him a thing or two like Angle did for Cena back in 04.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> ...And with this match Roman Reigns and Bray Wyatt are now probably about to become the two most hated guys by the IWC. unk2
> 
> That or Wyatt marks vs Reigns marks will be the new Punk marks vs Bryan marks.


The IWC already hates Reigns LOL They are much higher on Rollins and Ambrose.

And Bray has proven he can put on good solo matches, so unless his solo match with Cena goes bad. He will be fine. Plus he is his mic skills to fall back on.

Reigns cant talk on the mic nor can he wrestle.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Reigns is good in spurts, hence why he has been seen as impressive as he seems to be. The six man matches really help him shine. He definitely needs to work on his solo stuff. I kinda see him as a Goldberg type wrestler.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

i give it a 5/10


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

If you thought this match was terrible imagine Bray Wyatt vs John Cena 1 on 1....
:lmao


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Hogan, Rock and Austin had worse movesets than that. But it still worked.


Are you comparing HOGAN, ROCKY and fucking AUSTIN to a guy who hasnt worked a 10 minute + singles match in his fucking life?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

It was lacking psychology. The wrestling wasn't bad; but, it felt very stagnant.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Or you know, they could actually put on a good match that doesn't put me to sleep.
> 
> And yes that is a small moveset. There's a reason why "indie" guys like Bryan, Cesaro, Rollins always put on the best matches.


You realize Bryan and Rollins on average use about that same number of moves in their matches? If not less.

Also try this "small moveset" argument with Austin or Hogan and see how far you go.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sin Samuray said:


> People calling this a bad match has me wondering if WWE can ever win.
> 
> Slow match, yes. Bad match, hardly. Hell, it's not even close to the worst ten matches of the past year.
> 
> ...


How was the match not bad? It was sloppy as hell, boring as hell, and the match couldn't hold the interesting of the crowd.

Those three things alone make a bad match, and what makes it even worse is the crowd wanted to like the match but they lost the crowd. That is the worse thing that can happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

terrilala said:


> you never know about the belt, and if Bryan could save Wyatt...(who doesn't have exactly great moves btw)


I wouldn't bet on him getting it, I know that. 



SVETV988_fan said:


> They have too much invested in the Wyatt familly right now to simply feed him to Cena, and I dont think they would want to put Cena in a low profile match at Wrestlemania, so we can at least look forward to a great build and a good match. I dont think HHH wants another of his projects to fail like Sin Cara and Kharma, and Bray has already proven himself in the ring and on the mic.


THE MATCH ISN'T HAPPENING. Cena is injured.

They have nothing invested in the Wyatt Family. Look what they did to Nexus. They can kill stables with the drop of a hat. And there's no proof that Bray is a Triple H pet project. What are you going off, a report? We've seen monster heel pushes exactly like this before and they end in the guy's career being killed.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

DudeLove669 said:


> They aren't from the indies so the match is only in excuse for more hating. MUH M0veZ


oh stop, people don't shit on those guy's cause they put on top matches. It was a bad match. End of. Both men will improve with age. The only worrying thing is if they give Reign's that superman push after WM30 god help us. He's nowhere near ready for it.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

the problem is that bryan danielson is the best worker on the planet. punk is a great worker. cena is a great worker (despite the shit he gets online), orton too and sheamus is a fine worker so the top 5 regular roster members can all work and all carry a match. if you are not at those guys levels in-ring then you will get exposed badly in terms of a mainevent push...just ask ryback.

reigns and wyatt are nowhere near ready for a mainevent push right now. i have no doubt both will be ready some day but its at least 2-3 years too early for both.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> If you thought this match was terrible imagine Bray Wyatt vs John Cena 1 on 1....
> :lmao


I hate to break it to you, but Cena is a proven veteran and Reigns is still green in big match situations. I would have more faith in Cena Wyatt than I would Reigns Wyatt right now. Maybe Reigns will get much better in the next few years but right now he stil needs work.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Those are not a move set.
> 
> Those are all set up or finisher type moves. That is all he has and that is why he is so bad. He doesn't have any moves that can make a match flow well.


What irks me about Reigns is the way he goes about in the ring. He has no real consistency to his move set. It's really random. If I was booking this guy, I'd have him be a guy who does a lot of the forearm shots, kind of like how Bryan does a lot of the kicks or how Flair did a lot of the chops. That way we'd at least have a start to how Reigns goes about his matches. 

Another thing that bothers me is the running dropkick. It was a cool thing to see when he first did it, but it's now suddenly becoming a regular move for him and it's quickly ruining his matches. It's becoming far too predictable and takes away from the story of the match. In occasions like the Royal Rumble or a large multi man match, those are the times when he should do that move. Doing it in a one on one match doesn't really make a lot of sense to me. 

One of the things about the match itself that I personally hated was the roll up pin attempt by Bray. I mean, most of the times this would work, but not here. It just doesn't work at all. When you consider what Bray's character is, a roll up pin attempt just doesn't fit in well with everything that's happening. One of the thing about Bray in the ring that works is that he has a moveset that fits his character perfectly. A roll up by him doesn't make sense. I know he's a heel and a wrestler but he should still be playing more so along the lines of the monster who wants to dismantle his opponents and make a statement, not try to pick up the win first.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

Bray not a good worker either


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

DudeLove669 said:


> You realize Bryan and Rollins on average use about that same number of moves in their matches? If not less.
> 
> Also try this "small moveset" argument with Austin or Hogan and see how far you go.


But the difference is they can invest and make the crowd go wild with the few moves they do, all know how to work a crowd. It's not about doing 100 moves it's about working the crowd.

Bray/Reign couldn't tonight. They are young they will learn. I think Bray if in the ring with a good worker can go but he can't carry a green as hell Reign's.


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

It seems unless it's fast paced or high flying moves, people don't find the match entertaining anymore. I would love to see how you guy's would handle watching matches back in the 50s-80s.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Solid Match between the two. Reigns haters arent gonna like anything he does. Reigns is headed to Mania 30 to face Dean or Dean and Seth in a three way or a 2 on 1 handicap match. The Wyatts arent gonna get buried. Things with Bray are up in the air with thr Cena potential injury buy losing to Cena is not a burial.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

If you want to see a good power match between two power guys then look at Big E/Cesaro from earlier. 

These guys(especially reigns) are just too young and green. 

There's nothing wrong with calling a bad match a bad match. Everyone has them.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

SVETV988_fan said:


> I hate to break it to you, but Cena is a proven veteran and Reigns is still green in big match situations. I would have more faith in Cena Wyatt than I would Reigns Wyatt right now. Maybe Reigns will get much better in the next few years but right now he stil needs work.


I agree Cena will drag Wyatt to a good match. I have no doubt it be one of Wyatts best matches. Cena deserves far more respect for been a pretty good in ring worker.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The match wasn't bad at all. The crowd was full of idiots yet again, trying to get attention. This thread is just a big circle jerk for all the Roman Reigns haters.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

It wasn't necessarily a _bad_ match, just a slow one. Neither man has it in them to successfully lead a one-on-one match at this point, they need to be placed in situations where either a talented worker can lead the match (Bryan/Bray), or their flaws can be hidden in a tag-team environment (Shield/Wyatts).

For what it was, two green singles guys with slow styles, it was decent. Probably not the wisest choice to book it, though.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wouldn't bet on him getting it, I know that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah im going by reports. Im not behind the scenes talking with HHH so thats what I go by. its not surprising since the Wyatts have been getting a great push from the very start and they are still getting a great push. 

so Cena is 100% shelved for Wrestlemania? All I read is that he got a knee injury and hes getting checked, unless I missed something.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The hyperbole in this thread is beyond hilarious. It was a decent match with a crowd that wasn't into the heel vs heel dynamic of the match.



DudeLove669 said:


> Seriously. This mentality of needing m0vez to make a match flow is beyond retarded. If anything doing punches, kicks, and clotheslines is the most authentic and REALISTIC way to make a match flow from move to move.


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Prove me wrong. Because of a Wyatt Family segment, the face of the company is injured at the WORST time of year, and it doesn't matter if it's his fault or not because we've seen time and time again people get punished for something their partner did, and then he went and had a horrible match, and you know god damn well they are NOT blaming Reigns, because Triple H thinks Reigns is the next face of the company.
> 
> This Raw could signal the death of the Wyatt Family.












It was a freak accident. It's true anything other than Cena will be a step down at this point but I don't think the gimmick suddenly dies. Shit happens. If he's as good as you think he is, The Wyatt family will be quite alright.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sin Samuray said:


> People calling this a bad match has me wondering if WWE can ever win.
> 
> Slow match, yes. Bad match, hardly. Hell, it's not even close to the worst ten matches of the past year.
> 
> ...


It wanst the worse match in history but it was easily the worst match in each of Reings and Brays short careers and its just a disappointment because of how amazing last nights match was which IMO was MOTY so far in the WWE. 

I think everyone was expecting more based on last night and the match was a huge let down. It wasn't Warrior vs Hogan 2 bad. But it was probably the worse non diva match on tonights raw and it was the main event. 




TheGMofGods said:


> What irks me about Reigns is the way he goes about in the ring. He has no real consistency to his move set. It's really random. If I was booking this guy, I'd have him be a guy who does a lot of the forearm shots, kind of like how Bryan does a lot of the kicks or how Flair did a lot of the chops. That way we'd at least have a start to how Reigns goes about his matches.
> 
> Another thing that bothers me is the running dropkick. It was a cool thing to see when he first did it, but it's now suddenly becoming a regular move for him and it's quickly ruining his matches. It's becoming far too predictable and takes away from the story of the match. In occasions like the Royal Rumble or a large multi man match, those are the times when he should do that move. Doing it in a one on one match doesn't really make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> One of the things about the match itself that I personally hated was the roll up pin attempt by Bray. I mean, most of the times this would work, but not here. It just doesn't work at all. When you consider what Bray's character is, a roll up pin attempt just doesn't fit in well with everything that's happening. One of the thing about Bray in the ring that works is that he has a moveset that fits his character perfectly. A roll up by him doesn't make sense. I know he's a heel and a wrestler but he should still be playing more so along the lines of the monster who wants to dismantle his opponents and make a statement, not try to pick up the win first.


Yeah he is too inexperienced to know what to call in a match. I think is why this match was so bad because there really wasn't anyone that experienced to be the ring general so to speak in this match. So its like they just winged it iand there was no rhyme or reason to what moves they did. No ring psychology to their match.

That is why it came off bad IMO


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

MR.ANDERSON <3 said:


> It seems unless it's fast paced or high flying moves, people don't find the match entertaining anymore. I would love to see how you guy's would handle watching matches back in the 50s-80s.


Agreed people on this board get style and pace mixed up with good and bad. The match was fine maybe not fast paced but ok match.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> The match wasn't bad at all. The crowd was full of idiots yet again, trying to get attention. This thread is just a big circle jerk for all the Roman Reigns haters.


I honestly don't see it as the crowd shitting on the match. Without a "you both suck" booing or some sort of negative chant I saw it as the crowd having fun. I agree with the last sentence though.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well Reigns does need more moves, and some good moves, not just simple punches or anything like that, give him powerbomb or something else to show his strenght...
That match felt like it was only punch after punch, really boring...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aficionado said:


> It was a freak accident. It's true anything other than Cena will be a step down at this point but I don't think the gimmick suddenly dies. Shit happens. If he's as good as you think he is, The Wyatt family will be quite alright.


I don't want him to be quite alright, I want him to be built up to be world champion. Failure is not an option. The level he's at right now is not an option.

Doesn't matter if it's an accident, the top star got injured. THE TOP STAR got injured. Not the storyline top star, the actual, real life top star, the cash cow. That's a potential career killer for this gimmick if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> It wanst the worse match in history but it was easily the worst match in each of Reings and Brays short careers and its just a disappointment because of how amazing last nights match was which IMO was MOTY so far in the WWE.
> 
> I think everyone was expecting more based on last night and the match was a huge let down. It wasn't Warrior vs Hogan 2 bad. But it was probably the worse non diva match on tonights raw and it was the main event.


Did you see ADR vs. Batista?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MR.ANDERSON <3 said:


> It seems unless it's fast paced or high flying moves, people don't find the match entertaining anymore. I would love to see how you guy's would handle watching matches back in the 50s-80s.


the 80s, eh? Sure, I'll watch the Chi Town Rumble Flair/Steamboat match any time.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The worst part of that match was the fans. I thought it was a decent hard hitting big man match. Bray was clearly the better guy, and Roman needs more singles matches but it's not like he was Batista out there.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

The match wasn't horrible. The crowd must have had their fingers up their asses the whole time though. I mean chanting jerry? GTFO. I don't think either of them were ready for a solo at this point. They need more time. I love them as groups it works well, for right now at least. Horrible match though??? I don't think so.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Natecore said:


> the 80s, eh? Sure, I'll watch the Chi Town Rumble Flair/Steamboat match any time.


I think their 2/3 falls match is the goat US match, and today's audience would be probably be chanting for announcers or some stupid shit during the mat work.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

fpalm at the retarded "U HATE IT CUZ IT WASNT FAST PASTE WITH LOOPY FLIPS" argument. 

Punk/Brock, Taker/Punk, Cena/Bryan, Orton/Bryan, Cesaro/Orton and countless other matches weren't fast paced and they were great.

I swear you can't criticize anything in here without obsessive marks getting salty as fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Did you see ADR vs. Batista?


That was equally as bad as this match. So those two matches were 1 and 1a for worse match of the night.

You wouldnt be wrong if you picked either. At least in the ADR vs Batista match the crowd was into booing the match and not just shitting on it like they did for most of the Bray vs Reigns match.

But if you wanted to call the ADR/Batista match the worse match of the night then I could agree with that and just call the Bray vs Reings match the 2nd worse. Its still not saying much.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

it was a terribly booked match, in a terrible slot on the show, in front of a terrible crowd. the overreaction on here to reigns is hilarious.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

validreasoning said:


> the problem is that bryan danielson is the best worker on the planet. punk is a great worker. cena is a great worker (despite the shit he gets online), orton too and sheamus is a fine worker so the top 5 regular roster members can all work and all carry a match. if you are not at those guys levels in-ring then you will get exposed badly in terms of a mainevent push...just ask ryback.
> 
> reigns and wyatt are nowhere near ready for a mainevent push right now. i have no doubt both will be ready some day but its at least 2-3 years too early for both.


Except for Cesaro being head and shoulders above both Orton and Cena is his matches with them.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

cookiepuss said:


> The match wasn't bad at all. The crowd was full of idiots yet again, trying to get attention. This thread is just a big circle jerk for all the Roman Reigns haters.


Not everyone hates the guy for god sake. He's clearly not ready for the push they are about to give him and tonight showed that. He has a load of potential but he's not a Main eventer just yet. The match was bad but they are young guys and can learn form it. No point in blaming the crowd for a poor match.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> fpalm at the retarded "U HATE IT CUZ IT WASNT FAST PASTE WITH LOOPY FLIPS" argument.
> 
> Punk/Brock, Taker/Punk, Cena/Bryan, Orton/Bryan, Cesaro/Orton and countless other matches weren't fast paced and they were great.
> 
> I swear you can't criticize anything in here without obsessive marks getting salty as fuck.


The main complaints in here are "too slow" and "small moveset"

You have your reasons, but you don't speak for everyone in this thread and the majority fit perfectly with that argument.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

jcmmnx said:


> Except for Cesaro being head and shoulders above both Orton and Cena is his matches with them.


I still take Cena/Bryan at Summerslam over Cena/Cesaro on Raw. Plus Bryan had every bit as good as matches on Raw with Orton. Cesaro is awesome but Bryan is still the man.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> it was a terribly booked match, in a terrible slot on the show, in front of a terrible crowd. the overreaction on here to reigns is hilarious.


I dont see how its an overreaction.

He is the guy the WWE wants to push when both Ambrose and Rollins are miles better than him.

Its only going to get worse when Reigns is put in more high profile matches and looking bad, while Ambrose and Rollins will be killing it stuck in mid carder hell.

If the WWE wants to make Reigns the next Cena, then Reings needs to be held to that standard, dont you think

that being said this match and the DB vs Kane match should have swapped places on the card but maybe they didn't want DB chants overflowing into the Lesnar vs Taker segment.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

This match was impromptu due to Cena situation. That's why it was sloppy. Bright side is that we will get shield Wyatt's 2 at mania and Wyatt vs Cena will probably headline summerslam


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> I think their 2/3 falls match is the goat US match, and *today's audience would be probably be chanting for announcers or some stupid shit during the mat work*.


nah, tonight Green Bay sat patiently through 10 minutes of Kane working Bryan's shoulder and Bryan working Kane's leg.

I say the problem with Reigns/Bray tonight is: The Shield is over, the Wyatt Family is over, Bray Wyatt isn't over and neither is Reigns. I think the E can learn a lot from tonight's match on what is still lacking with Bray and Reigns as singles competitors....only if they choose to....and they probably won't....hopefully they prove me wrong....but as of right now both will flop as single competitors.

The little segment setting up the match was incredible though.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> it was a terribly booked match, in a terrible slot on the show, in front of a terrible crowd. the overreaction on here to reigns is hilarious.


What overreaction? I don't say that he is terrible and hope him to become a jobber, but this match made him looks like he really is, and that he doesn't deserve a Cena push right now.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

The match was very boring, I won't lie. I was falling asleep, literally. But, I still think both of these guys are awesome.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> Not everyone hates the guy for god sake. *He's clearly not ready for the push they are about to give him* and tonight showed that. He has a load of potential but he's not a Main eventer just yet. The match was bad but they are young guys and can learn form it. No point in blaming the crowd for a poor match.


Says who? You? He's not a Main eventer as yet, but that doesn't mean the match was bad. Like I said, if the crowd was going wild, I am pretty sure we wouldn't be having this argument. That just goes to show how much a crowd can influence a match or perception of how good a match is. There's nothing in that match I considered bad or boring. The crowd ruined it because every show they have to get their shit out and they chose to do it in this match. I wont argue with you on the match quality. You have your opinions, I have mine.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

andromeda_1979 said:


> This match was impromptu due to Cena situation. That's why it was sloppy. Bright side is that we will get shield Wyatt's 2 at mania and Wyatt vs Cena will probably headline summerslam


If this turns out to be true and Cena is really shelved for Wrestlemania and they do Wyatt Shield 2, I bet WWE would be kicking themselves for giving us the first match at the Chamber PPV. Its not their fault, but imagine how the reaction wouldve been if they built the match up longer. The only way the can make Wyatt Shield 2 feel special is if they give it a gimmick like a New Orleans street fight otherwise its just another match.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This Raw could signal the death of the Wyatt Family.


Fuckin hell; this is exactly how I was feeling that it was unfolding. To go from such a high last night to this was deflating for a Bray Wyatt fan.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Bray Wyatt is being groomed to be the next big supernatural force in the WWE, taking the reigns from The Undertaker. Wyatt has gone over the single hottest commodity in wrestling, Daniel Bryan, and the big babyface, Roman Reigns in the past 2 months. Lol at anyone thinking this is the end for him.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Reigns needs more time in singles matches before they make an attempt to push him with a singles belt. Bray can work matches with better worker. Reigns is still green in singles matches.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Gutwrench said:


> Fuckin hell; this is exactly how I was feeling that it was unfolding. To go from such a high last night to this was deflating for a Bray Wyatt fan.


Mistakes happen. Nothing bad is coming to the Wyatt Family


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> I dont see how its an overreaction.
> 
> He is the guy the WWE wants to push when both Ambrose and Rollins are miles better than him.
> 
> ...


ambrose has been pretty average in a lot of his wwe stuff and i like ambrose more than reigns. reigns himself has been good-great in countless tag matches. but yes he's not ready to be booked vs wyatt in a match laid out like that with no build in the match in the slot before the main event on a raw.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

cookiepuss said:


> Says who? You? He's not a Main eventer as yet, but that doesn't mean the match was bad. Like I said, if the crowd was going wild, I am pretty sure we wouldn't be having this argument. That just goes to show how much a crowd can influence a match or perception of how good a match is. There's nothing in that match I considered bad or boring. The crowd ruined it because every show they have to get their shit out and they chose to do it in this match. I wont argue with you on the match quality. You have your opinions, I have mine.


Yes he's not ready and if you were a fan of his you would want him to be pushed slowly as they can, Poor guy will be shat upon by fan's if he put's in efforts like that. It wouldn't be in his best interests. Sorry the match was boring the crowd would have been more invested if it was interesting. I know you love Reign's, I like the guy he has potential but don't cover his flaws onto the crowd cause it was shat upon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> ambrose has been pretty average in a lot of his wwe stuff and i like ambrose more than reigns. reigns himself has been good-great in countless tag matches. but yes he's not ready to be booked vs wyatt in a match laid out like that with no build in the match in the slot before the main event on a raw.


I agree if you are just going based on WWE tenure then Rollings has been the biggest star in the shield.
I know what Ambrose can do, and would rank him over Rollins overall but that is just because I know that Ambrose has been misused and held back in the WWE thus far. ITs a shame they rarely ever let him defend his title. He could have been racking up wins this whole time against guys like Kofi, Miz, and the other fodder of the mid card.

I would love to see Dean go off on his own and be a great heel or even Join the wyatts. 

I just hope the WWE gives him a chance to be a star. He doesn't even need WWE title reigns, just give him the Piper role.

Hell I would say give him his own talk show instead of the awful Miz TV. Ambrose would excel at that.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

hardyorton said:


> I still take Cena/Bryan at Summerslam over Cena/Cesaro on Raw. Plus Bryan had every bit as good as matches on Raw with Orton. Cesaro is awesome but Bryan is still the man.


I never said Cesaro > Bryan I said Cesaro > Cena and Orton. Cesaro has been closing the gap on Bryan lately, I'd put him at least equal to or maybe even above Bryan so far in 2014.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

People act surprised that a "powerhouse" is supposed to be fast paced but in this case Reigns is Reigns..Wyatt is faster in my opinion and if you look at the Shield members..Rollins is definitely the better of the 3 in ring


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> ambrose has been pretty average in a lot of his wwe stuff and i like ambrose more than reigns. reigns himself has been good-great in countless tag matches. but yes he's not ready to be booked vs wyatt in a match laid out like that with no build in the match in the slot before the main event on a raw.


Amborse strong point has always been his mic work. He was never the greatest in ring worker even on the indies. Yet they never use him to his strong points which boggles the mind. Rollin's is the man of the Shield, he's the best in ring worker by a good distance and anything good that comes from the shield tag matches comes from him. Reign's has Main Event look but needs time to refine with his In ring work.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

jcmmnx said:


> I never said Cesaro > Bryan I said Cesaro > Cena and Orton. Cesaro has been closing the gap on Bryan lately, I'd put him at least equal to or maybe even above Bryan so far in 2014.


Bryan has had some awesome matches with Orton and Bray plus Cesaro. Bryan's workrate hasn't dropped but let's not push this into a Bryan/Cesaro war both men are awesome.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The crowd was bad. I liked the match.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

andromeda_1979 said:


> This match was impromptu due to Cena situation. That's why it was sloppy. m


I can't believe it took so long for someone to realize this and comment on it. These guys didn't have an awful lot of time to work out much of an extended program. That extended main event slot was set for a 6 man tag match. I give credit to both guys for being able to put together anything remotely good under those circumstances.


----------



## MrMoneyintheBank45 (Feb 19, 2014)

Reigns and Bray had a rough night to follow. There were some pretty good 1 on 1 matches, and the 3 man Warfare from EC had the bar pretty high. Point is, Big E, Cesaro, Bray, Reigns, Rollins, and Daniel Bryan were featured pretty heavily on a big time show (Network Launch Day). People begging for a change in clientele should recognize their will be growing pains. Excited to see improvement from everyone in 2014


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

20 minute heel vs heel match between two brawlers in the graveyard timeslot, possibly thrown together at short notice and with Wyatt no doubt distracted if Cena was legit hurt, and with the crowd anticipating a Lesnar appearance and Undertaker return. They didn't do that badly under the circumstances. These two will main-event PPVs against one another and I'm confident that they will be good matches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

x78 said:


> 20 minute heel vs heel match between two brawlers in the graveyard timeslot, possibly thrown together at short notice and with Wyatt no doubt distracted if Cena was legit hurt, and with the crowd anticipating a Lesnar appearance and Undertaker return. They didn't do that badly under the circumstances. These two will main-event PPVs against one another and I'm confident that they will be good matches.


You mean Reigns will main event PPV's. There's no proof of Bray Wyatt doing anything, especially after one of his members injured the face of the company during WrestleMania season. It honestly wouldn't surprise me (no, I'm not predicting it, calm down) if they pulled them from Mania for that.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

the excuses being made are silly...it was a bad match and it exposed Reigns as a very weak singles wrestler. The crowd didn't like it either so this IWC indy mark BS is just reaching.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Roman needs to face workers that can make him look good, like a Sheamus, DB, Cesaro, Rollins, Sin Cara, Nattie, or Rosa Mendez.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fissiks said:


> the excuses being made are silly...it was a bad match and it exposed Reigns as a very weak singles wrestler. The crowd didn't like it either so this IWC indy mark BS is just reaching.


stop singling out reigns they both sucked yes bray wyatt was bad too

bray was terrible vs kane aswell

Daniel Bryan makes anybody look good he made the miz look good too


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Reigns is still green but the potential is there. He gets lost and has too limited a moveset but he's athletic enough to do anything, its just a matter of putting in the work and learning. 

Wyatt is good enough against high quality opponents but he cant carry guys yet. He'll look good against a vet like Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kane is one of the worst workers in the history of wrestling and it was an Inferno match, which is a match that is physically impossible of turning out good. There has never been a good Inferno match and there never will be one.

Bray isn't a strong in ring worker when he doesn't have someone to carry him but Roman Reigns is downright Heidenreich/Snitsky level.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

hardyorton said:


> Bryan has had some awesome matches with Orton and Bray plus Cesaro. Bryan's workrate hasn't dropped but let's not push this into a Bryan/Cesaro war both men are awesome.


Both guys have been about equal in ring this year they are 1a and 1b. Saying one is better than the other won't get an argument or "war" out of me. Now that most people realize the greatness of Cesaro it's time for Harper to get his due I think he's top 10 maybe top 5 in WWE now.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Kane is one of the worst workers in the history of wrestling and it was an Inferno match, which is a match that is physically impossible of turning out good. There has never been a good Inferno match and there never will be one.
> 
> Bray isn't a strong in ring worker when he doesn't have someone to carry him but Roman Reigns is downright Heidenreich/Snitsky level.


Kane is old and slow now, he used to be good in ring (everybody has diff opinions), even did some impressive moves for his size when he was younger, and also his character is monster, not supposed to be really good in the ring, or have best matches, he should be beating people up and not trying to have good match with them...

Anyway, I like both of them, Bray and Reigns, but that match was boring, both of them did bad (I understand that if Cena is really injured, they probably decided to make this match fast to set up match at WM between Wyatts and The Shield, so Bray and Reigns were not prepared for it)...

People need to stop with BS about how someone carried someone, or how one person ruined match, you cant just blame Reigns for this because Wyat was there too, and you cant call Bray bad in ring and say his match against Bryan was good only because od Bryan, which is not true obv, it takes 2 people for good match, and I personaly think that match was awesome and both Bryan and Bray looked good and did their part...

Dont worry, they will have better matches in the future, this was just too fast and they were not prepared and didnt expect it probably so...


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> How was the match not bad? It was sloppy as hell, boring as hell, and the match couldn't hold the interesting of the crowd.
> 
> Those three things alone make a bad match, and what makes it even worse is the crowd wanted to like the match but they lost the crowd. That is the worse thing that can happen.


Come on now, the crowd has been rather wishy-washy for a while now. If it isn't Daniel Bryan or CM Punk, a lot of the time, they'll start a chant. Hell, they started a CM Punk chant during a Daniel Bryan match.

And complaining about a sloppy match where both men went uninjured and put no one in danger? What is the point?



birthday_massacre said:


> It wanst the worse match in history but it was easily the worst match in each of Reings and Brays short careers and its just a disappointment because of how amazing last nights match was which IMO was MOTY so far in the WWE.
> 
> I think everyone was expecting more based on last night and the match was a huge let down. It wasn't Warrior vs Hogan 2 bad. But it was probably the worse non diva match on tonights raw and it was the main event.


Overreaction.

For one, it was much better worked than Batista vs. Del Rio and it definitely beats Usos vs. NAO. Like I said before, a suitable pace for the two men in the ring, got the crowd into it at the climax, good ending.

It's not their fault the crowd felt like chanting Husky Harris.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I really like Reigns and I think he's the future top guy in the business, but he proved with his match early in the year with Punk and tonight that he's not ready to break off from The Shield yet. The Shield allows him to get in his spots and not carry the workload.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It was basically Reigns first real singles match on RAW. He did pretty good against Punk. Him and Bray are both bigger and slower workers, it wasn't going to be a high-octane match by any means. It was hard hitting and decent enough, both guys are going to get better the more opportunities they get.

I figured the internet would probably hate on the match, but honestly that crowd was TERRIBLE.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Just by watching this match. He clearly is not ready to be on his own. Even his previous single matches. Yes sure he is powerful and has a memorable moveset but he needs so much improvement with everything. He'll be a great maineventer at some point but it takes time. Im afraid of what will happen to him once he breaks out from the group.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

To be expected of Husky Harris, the untalented hack.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

gotta love how Reigns is getting thrown under the bus for this match. lol wow, Humpty Dumpty Gets carried to 1 good match by Daniel Fucking Bryan and now he's supposed to some great "ring general". oh please.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

It was bad, but it was not horrendous, but I concur that Reigns is a bad worker, While Bray is a good worker, he is not the best to make any one look good. So it actually met my standards, and I would not be surprised if Bray gets the blame.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

The match was bad, why is all the hate going to Reigns and not Bray who was just as bad. Roman needs to add a few more moves, Bray also needs some in-ring work and needs to lose weight, they both have their issues.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Reigns has the look, but he is the worst in ring wrestler of the Shield by far. He's has not had the opportunity to wrestle 1 on 1 for a long match. He certainly had opted to questionable offense at times and shown uncertainty to when to sell or swap to offense.

Bray Wyatt is no prize either though, to be fair.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Young Constanza said:


> gotta love how Reigns is getting thrown under the bus for this match. lol wow, Humpty Dumpty Gets carried to 1 good match by Daniel Fucking Bryan and now he's supposed to some great "ring general". oh please.


it's fucking hilarious people acting bray wyatt is some top ring technician because he had a good match with daniel bryan who has a good match with anyone lol

they both sucked


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

I liked the match. Then again I wasn't expecting a classic from two of the newer guys on the roster who have been in mostly tag matches.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

If Cena truly got injured, it's possible that this match wasn't originally meant to take place atleast under those circumstances. It felt like both men were trying to figure out some type of a plan for the match-up in the first few moments which is why it took so long for them to make contact. 

Overall I came out thinking that both Reigns and Wyatt need to add more wrestling moves to their repertoire if they want to make it as singles wrestlers. Too much punching and kicking going on by the two of them, but it may have been because they didn't have a solid plan on what they were going to do in the match. Reigns needs to learn how to use counters like Cesaro does to properly sell himself as an explosive powerhouse. Wyatt needs to add more craziness to his in-ring work Mick Foley style, perhaps he should even no-sell some offense to appear as a legitimate nutcase who enjoys inflicting and absorbing pain.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Reigns SUCKS in-ring, that's why. Bray's had great matches already.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Heel said:


> Reigns SUCKS in-ring, that's why. Bray's had great matches already.


he had 1 great singles match against the best worker in the company

daniel bryan made the fucking miz look good for god sakes

stop it guys your acting ridiculous


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a feeling Bryan could carry Reigns into a great match as well so I wouldn't be completely sold on Bray Wyatt yet. He looks great when he can deliver stiff offense to a smaller opponent who sells every move of his like a champion, but against opponents of his own size he has trouble pulling off many moves, especially if they are not willing to work stiff.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Justs shows Bryan is necessary for the wwe. He is the glue...dude got the best matches out of Ryback


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Keep dreaming, birthday massacre. Rollins wont replace Reigns and get his push.

Jealous.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Mark Henry had some of the best matches of his career against Daniel Bryan as well.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> Keep dreaming, birthday massacre. Rollins wont replace Reigns and get his push.
> 
> Jealous.


I am a huge Rollins fan and see Rollins as one of the best workers in wrestling today, yet am in full support of this Reigns push. Reigns is talented and a great worker in his own right.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Seems like everyone forgot, but Bryan DID face Reigns already. It was a long RAW match, and it was the one where Orton sat around outside ringside, and then attacked Bryan at the end. 

Then it was a 4 on 1 attack on Bryan until the whole babyface locker room came out.

The match was very blah. In fairness, I think that was one of the very first Reigns singles matches, IIRC.


Here's the match:








I also don't think that it's fair to say that Bryan carried Bray to a great match, because a large part of the reason that match was great (as well as their TLC match) was because of Bray's character work. He more than held up his end. On top of that, a lot of the stuff he was doing was really slick in the RR match.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

This thread is exactly why it's so difficult to have success in wrestling nowadays. 

People have to choose sides, "______ fucked up" "______ is clearly being carried" "______ is being held down by ______"


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Every Husky Wyatt match sucks unless he's against Daniel Bryan.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

It wasn't that bad.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Roho said:


> This thread is exactly why it's so difficult to have success in wrestling nowadays.
> 
> People have to choose sides, "______ fucked up" "______ is clearly being carried" "______ is being held down by ______"


This. I swear, some people... already hating on Reigns, the guy hasn't even started getting pushed and they're already throwing him under the bus. Give him a chance to improve. I don't understand why wrestling fans need to be such smart asses.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I do agree that Bray Wyatt is better than Reigns, but I do not consider him a wrestler who can have a good match with just anybody at this point. He is still improving and against a more inexperienced wrestler than Daniel Bryan (such as Roman Reigns), it is difficult for him to fully implement his character into the match. He had to focus on calling the action against Reigns, which he probably isn't very comfortable with as of yet, instead of going with the flow of the match. Bray Wyatt basically controlled the whole match, despite Reigns being the powerhouse.

Also the crowd was not into for some reason even from the very beginning which may have eaten away some confidence from both competitors.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Roman Reigns will improve only if he is given more singles match. Of what I have seen, this guy has great zeal to learn and to improve. And most likely he should.

So, I really don't see need for all this bitching and moaning by basically butt hurt Ambrose fans.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The crowd didn't know who to cheer for and they didn't click so it went to hell. Reigns did get the crowd back in it towards the end with his powerhouse moves.


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

Are people surprised? I've been saying for a while that he isn't ready for singles matches yet. Rollins and Ambrose do most of the work in the tag matches and all Reigns has to do is look mean and hit his big spots.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

RybackGuy said:


> Reigns sucks.He have this good looks and thats it.


He's better than Ryback.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

Reigns will fail without the Shield if he keeps that up.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

tonsgrams said:


> He's better than Ryback.


Better Than The Big Guy??


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

So let me guess, over 20 pages and nobody will mention that the match was a spur of the moment match because Cena had gotten hurt, and that Roman was not booked to wrestle tonight, and was not even warmed up when they told him he would be?

Yeah its easier to just say he sucks...those pesky facts


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Demoslasher said:


> So let me guess, over 20 pages and nobody will mention that the match was a spur of the moment match because Cena had gotten hurt, and that Roman was not booked to wrestle tonight, and was not even warmed up when they told him he would be?
> 
> Yeah its easier to just say he sucks...those pesky facts


Except people have said that.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Bray can be good with the right opponent, Reigns hasn't looked good in a single match yet. Hope they don't rush his push and ruin him like they did Ryback, he's not ready for the main even scene yet.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

tonsgrams said:


> He's better than Ryback.


No he's not, Ryback has actually had good matches with top guys like Bryan, Sheamus, Cena, and Jericho, Reigns hasn't had anything close to a good singles match yet in the WWE.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought it was decent. Probably the best match of the night.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It was okay. I wanna say it was good, but maybe I'm being too nice saying that.

I'd have to rewatch it, although I have no desire to watch it again.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> No he's not, Ryback has actually had good matches with top guys like Bryan, Sheamus, Cena, and Jericho, Reigns hasn't had anything close to a good singles match yet in the WWE.


 Reigns had a decent match with Bryan and if he were given matches with the other guys you mentioned, im pretty sure they would be good too. Ryback in actuality should be the guy Roman Reigns is being built up to become but he just isn't quite frankly good enough in the ring for the most part.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Crowd never gave Bray vs Roman a chance. 
It was kind of weird how the crowd went dead before they even attacked each other.
This match needed a livelier audience.

To go from a crowd that loved both stables to this terrible reaction was crazy. 
I mean they even booed Bray earlier. Even though he was opposite Cena!

Guess Green Bay not fond of heels?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Crowd never gave Bray vs Roman a chance.
> It was kind of weird how the crowd went dead before they even attacked each other.
> This match needed a livelier audience.
> 
> ...


Isn't that kind of the point?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

roman needs a fucking move set badly he literally has 3 moves

literally this is all he does


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

what I really saw tonight is Ambrose and Rollins who are going to be the break out stars...lol especially rollins getting that huge ass pop for that superman flying maneover


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Demoslasher said:


> So let me guess, over 20 pages and nobody will mention that the match was a spur of the moment match because Cena had gotten hurt, and that Roman was not booked to wrestle tonight, and was not even warmed up when they told him he would be?
> 
> Yeah its easier to just say he sucks...those pesky facts


Would be a cool story if Cena was actually hurt. 

Both Wyatt and Reigns are still green and need superior workers to carry them in matches. The match tonight exposed both of them badly. That doesn't mean that both of them suck. It's just that they lack experience and to throw them into a television match against each other without someone leading them led to a boring, flat, badly worked match.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

It all comes down to experience. 

Compare Brays ability now back to when he was Husky Harris.

Compare Roman to when he was Leakee in FCW.

The growth is quite astonishing in terms of in ring ability and they will only continue to grow. If they improved this much in a year just imagine 2 years from now. Comparing Bray and Roman to the likes of Cesaro, Bryan, Rollins, and Ambrose who have been working tough indie crowds for years and years and years is just illogical. Though most of the criticism purely comes from the fact that these 2 green guys are pushed over experienced top indie guys. Whether it'll be admitted or not.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

they need to push rollins over reigns imo he is the best worker in the shield he was a world champ in nxt and fcw not to mention roh there is a reason for that

he has the looks,mannerisms,charisma,and move set of a top baby face


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I expected it; Roman Reigns has been overrated for a while. Just because he has a decent look and two or three impactful moves it doesn't mean he's a good worker. He's still very green and they should slow down his push.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Hera said:


> Would be a cool story if Cena was actually hurt.
> 
> Both Wyatt and Reigns are still green and need superior workers to carry them in matches. The match tonight exposed both of them badly. That doesn't mean that both of them suck. It's just that they lack experience and to throw them into a television match against each other without someone leading them led to a boring, flat, badly worked match.


Cena is actually hurt. Them trying to say that he isn't is the work.

But I agree with them being green and needing more time to practice their craft before they can be good singles wrestlers.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Demoslasher said:


> So let me guess, over 20 pages and nobody will mention that the match was a spur of the moment match because Cena had gotten hurt, and that Roman was not booked to wrestle tonight, and was not even warmed up when they told him he would be?
> 
> Yeah its easier to just say he sucks...those pesky facts


So you're saying that they made a spur of the moment match between Bray and Roman because Cena was injured ? If they were that worried about the match ( which I doubt they were at the time since Cena's knee wasn't even examined yet) why wouldn't they just do a backstage segment as opposed to putting on a wrestling match between two wrestlers who are cold and risking an injury to one of their up and comers?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's only bad when you expect one type of match. When you keep an open mind you'd see it's not bad at all. Just a different style. *


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought it was pretty boring too.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

If was a real bad pairing, WWE are pushing Reigns too fast and tonight shows that he needs to stay in a tag team with Rollins, I think Ambrose should go solo and Reigns and Rollins stay together a bit longer for Reigns to improve. If all else fails, Reigns may need to go back to developmental for a while otherwise he will be holding Rollins back with little improvement. Bray on the other hand should have been placed in there with someone good and a bit more experienced (Rollins) not someone as green as Reigns. I think people forget that Bray was an ameture wrestling champion in his college days I believe, he is just being limited right now, look at Undertaker in his early years and look at him recently. Bray needed a good opponent and tonight proved that Reigns is nowhere near ready to be singles competitor, I think Rollins will be the breakout star of The Shield and Ambrose will have a great career also.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *It's only bad when you expect one type of match. When you keep an open mind you'd see it's not bad at all. Just a different style. *


I agree. Re-watch the match. I did, it was fine. Was it a classic? no. But it certainly wasn't terrible and didn't ''expose'' anything about Reigns or Wyatt.

It came across bad on TV because the crowd is just completely dead by the time they go on. They've sat through three very long matches already that night and the segments preceding this one was a divas match and that nonsense with the Usos's. 

This isn't even mentioning the fact that before this they have heard there will be no title match for Bryan at Mania, Cena is possibly injured, Orton/Batista is headlining Mania and Hulk Hogan only came back to the plug the WWE network. 

This match was just scheduled at the wrong fucking time. Fans wanted to just get to the last segment with Undertaker and go home at that stage. Bad Scheduling and a lifeless crowd will make any match look worse than it is.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

I hate to say it but Bray reminds me a lot of the Miz back when he mattered. He can talk, has the character, but his look/in ring skills are bland and uninspiring at best and needs to wrestle a superior talent to have a good match. 

Why can't we get a star who can talk/has the look and go in the ring? Seems it's either one or the other these days. I'm not going to judge to quickly though because both men are still young and have a lot of time to improve their in ring skills.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DudeLove669 said:


> The growth is quite astonishing in terms of in ring ability and they will only continue to grow. If they improved this much in a year just imagine 2 years from now. Comparing Bray and Roman to the likes of Cesaro, Bryan, Rollins, and Ambrose who have been working tough indie crowds for years and years and years is just illogical. Though most of the criticism purely comes from the fact that these 2 green guys are pushed over experienced top indie guys. Whether it'll be admitted or not.


Then maybe green guys shouldn't be getting pushed over guys who are more ready? :draper2

Mind you like mildly like Reigns and I love the Wyatt Family but there's a reason why a Cesaro match would never get Randy Savage chants.


----------



## Energy (Feb 2, 2014)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Oh you mean people are finally realizing that Roman Reigns is Dave Batista's clone?


That's all his ever been to me. He should be a lot further along in the ring by now. He looks green as hell in the ring and i'm not much of an arm chair wrestling critic because it takes the magic out of matches but with reigns I can't ignore the fact his green and enjoy the match because he looks awkward as hell out their how could you not notice it ?


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Not even gonna un-ignore your post, you know nothing about pro wrestling. The match was decent.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't think it was too bad. Enjoyed some of the collisions at least. 

I knew that reigns wasn't great which is why I didn't have high hopes but I at least expected the atmosphere in the arena to carry it through to something impressive.... until they started chanting "Michael Cole" -_-


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't think it was terrible at all, but definitely not an amazing match. They are both very young in their careers (especially Reigns) and above anything, need time...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Suprised they decided to do this match now, far too soon for a match which in a year or two would be huge money on PPV for the first time.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

It was a slow awkward match. I've seen worse though. It had it's moments, but overall I was disappointed.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Their match wasn't good, especially when you consider that these two are being positioned as the future of the company. WWE is investing a lot in them and they just didn't gel well for their first match. It's still at the virgin stage and over time they will get better, build a great chemistry and showcase great matches. 

I think their match would have been better off in a PPV where the crowd is very invested in the feud and wrestlers.

Anyways Reigns and Bray have a lot of work to do, especially Reigns he needs to get to that level where he is a ring general.

I've seen Reigns go against Bryan, Punk, Orton, Cena. His being tested by the current generals to see if he has any substance. At this moment his still green. When his in the ring with Cena, Cena sells every move of his. That's because he see's something in Reigns. Punk tried to get a good match, but it was a dud; I blame Punk more for that. Orton faced him when he was still too green as a singles guy. Bryan possibly had the best singles match with Reigns, but that doesn't say much as their match was pretty average.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh wow everyone will blame anyone other than Bray because he had a decent match with DANIEL BRYAN.

Fact is, *neither* are ready to have singles matches without going against a veteran.

Bray has always relied on his team mates (bar relying on Bryan) to do any good and so has Reigns.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollings & Luke Harper are the only true talented members of both stables


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

This is how I see the Shield and Wyatts

Ambrose and Wyatt are on the same level, they can talk, have great psychology and can deliver in the ring.

Rollins and Harper are the ones that can work. They are best wrestlers in their respective stables and continually carry the team.

Reigns and Rowan are the inexperienced ones who are being carried by the others. WWE see's big things with them; Reigns as the future and Rowan as a new monster.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Seth Rollings & Luke Harper are the only true talented members of both stables


Harper is fucking brilliant, all he had to do for you smarks to kiss his ass was a dropkick and a dive through the ropes. :lmao :lmao He knows you better than you know yourselves.
Also it's Rollins, not Rollings.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

Doesn't matter as long as Orton or Bryan hold the belt and not let Batista have it then they can carry the matches. Ambrose can carry a match and I'm not sure how you've all failed to see this and the start of Reigns single push will probably be a feud with him so that's fine, then he can go on to take on Orton or Bryan who can also carry the match.

Plus saying Bray is terrible in ring, how soon we forget that Royal Rumble match with Bryan.

Harper hasn't shown me much to gain praise, he's just done a couple of things that big guys don't normally do but yeah I agree Rollins is the best of the bunch closely followed by Ambrose.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Just goes on to show how MUCH over-rated Bray and Roman Reigns are on the internet by IWC.
It was more painful than watching the paint dry off and the crowd displayed their displeasure loud and clear.
It's embarrassing to watch Bray/Roman marks salvage this terrible match with excuses upon excuses when these very same people would be the first to boo Batista's match at the drop of the hat.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

They've been wrestling for no longer than five years, naturally, inexperience will rear its head every now and then, they may have rich bloodlines, but there is no substitute for experience, now they know what it's like to work in a wannabe know-it-all crowd, it's actually really good that they experienced this so early in their careers as opposed to a bigger match down the line.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought it was ok, not as bad as some are saying.

Was super physical, but it's evident that Reigns more so is still very green as a singles competitor.

Like someone said Rollins and Harper are the best in ring workers of both factions, no doubt.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bray has had a couple good singles matches, Reigns completely disappears in singles matches - he loses the it factor charisma he has while in triple threat matches. When he was Leakee and then the Thoroughbred Roman Reigns in NXT, he was very bland and invisible as a singles wrestler. It's why his inclusion in the Shield debut was questioned, because he was green as grass and bland - but he really worked as part of the trio. But coming full circle, he's not near ready for a singles push, not by a long shot. 

I do blame Bray but to a lesser extent as Bray basically has the same problem in that he's identified with the Family and plays off them greatly, but when out there on his own he struggles but has had good matches with Bryan and Jericho at least.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If I was to rank the six - 
Rollins
<gap>
Harper
Ambrose
<gap>
Bray
<gap>
Reigns
Rowan


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus, how the fuck do some of you people watch WWE, or wrestling for that matter.

If I was so negative I wouldn't be able to function.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked the ending, at the very least. Rest holds were meh, but I liked the physicality.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If I was to rank the six -
> Rollins
> <gap>
> Harper
> ...


Rollins>Harper>Ambrose=Bray>Reigns>Rowan

Rollins and Harper are the clear stand outs, but 3 of the other 4 have main event potential and Rowan is improving nicely.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I thought it was decent. Wasn't great, wasn't poor. 

The fans were pretty dead for it...


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Pfff this thread Reigns guy it's over and has the look, also his signatures looks pretty badass that's more than enough for WWE, Bray as mic skills and can manage his gimmick to the T, Vince must be happy with them if he rated ring work that much he wouldn't resign Batista.

Also love how high a bunch of hypocritical people here are on ring work that are ADR haters, lets be real ring work only matter to you if the wrestler that you like have it.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow it's unbelievabe how people can watch the same thing yet having a completly different perception of what they've just watched. 

I thought it was excellent. I didn't know a guy like Bray Wyatt was this good in a ring. 

I guess some people prefers formulatic robotic Cena performances?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Smoogle said:


> what I really saw tonight is Ambrose and Rollins who are going to be the break out stars...lol especially rollins getting that huge ass pop for that superman flying maneover


So you think Rollins is great just cause he made a big jump? 

Some people really don't know what good wrestling is.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

Was a very boring match. Told 2 semi wrestling fans to check this match out having the impression it would be good. I was embarrassed. Bray held his own and was somewhat good but Reigns the guy has the presence, for some reason it was non existent against someone bigger like Bray.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

fpalm


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

TNA is Here said:


> So you think Rollins is great just cause he made a big jump?
> 
> Some people really don't know what good wrestling is.


or maybe we actually seen rollins aka tyler black in ring of honor where he was having phenomenal matches


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wrestling fans today with their ADD, ugh what are ya gonna do? They aren't able to follow or process anything but big spots. Some of you could never have survived the 80s and 90s.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

p862011 said:


> or maybe we actually seen rollins aka tyler black in ring of honor where he was having phenomenal matches


Yea but to say he's greater than anybody cause he jumped is hilarous.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I didn't really enjoy the match but I don't think it was either guy's fault. It was after several long and heatless matches (Christian/Sheamus, Batista/ADR) I think the crowd were just ready for the closing segment. I thought it was weird they had that match on last night though.. They really should have saved it for a later date.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Wrestling fans today with their ADD, ugh what are ya gonna do? They aren't able to follow or process anything but big spots. Some of you could never have survived the 80s and 90s.


Beautiful post. 

These posters have no idea how good Bray Wyatt is.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

Phew! In a strange way I'm glad that it wasn't just me that though the match lumbered along at a horrible pace.

Before the bell rang I was like :mark:, then after seeing a bit I was like :argh:, and later I was like :sad:, then Rollins came out and I was like :mark:.

It's too bad that the writing is on the wall to break up the best stable that we've seen since probably the original Four Horseman.

As for Reigns, I don't know if Bray and Reigns are completely ready for the big times. If I had to pick one, I'd say Bray more than Reigns, but Rollins certainly is. The same with Harper.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I enjoy it but it wasn't as good as I thought it would be...Roman almost had the match won until Dean attacked Bray


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

It was poorly booked/produced, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I think Reigns tried to invent a comeback mid match and ended up giving up and just punching Bray in the corner instead.

It wasn't awful but it wasn't as good as I thought it would be.

I knew Reigns was green, but I thought after the Bryan/Wyatt match that Bray could carry him. But I guess Wyatt still isn't as good as Bryan made him look, though he's still miles ahead of Reigns.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't impressed either. It was easy to tell that both guys are still very green (Reigns obviously much more so than Wyatt). Pace, timing, and psychology were all pretty poor, but I thought the ending was fantastic. That run-in by Rollins made me mark the fuck out, and I even found myself cheering for Ambrose, who I really don't even like all that much.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> I think Reigns tried to invent a comeback mid match and ended up giving up and just punching Bray in the corner instead.
> 
> It wasn't awful but it wasn't as good as I thought it would be.
> 
> I knew Reigns was green, but I thought after the Bryan/Wyatt match that Bray could carry him. But I guess Wyatt still isn't as good as Bryan made him look, though he's still miles ahead of Reigns.


meh I disagree, I think Bray was better there than in the Bryan match. But he didn't do the shocking moves like the big clothsline he gave to Daniels and since people have short-attention span they are only looking for big moves. 

For example, I love Cesaro but let's face it, that's why people love him. Not because of big ring psychology but because "oh look, he's lifting the guy!" or "oh look he's gonna throw the guy in the air!".


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, it was brutal. Roman Reigns is horrible, Bray Wyatt needs a decent opponent.
> 
> Sadly, they'll put the blame on Bray because Reigns is Triple H's golden boy, and Rowan injured Cena. Shovel incoming.


Tyrian, something bad may happen to us today bc I actually agree with you. This match was awful bc of reigns, and I have been saying since his bull shit booking at SS, he is going to flop hard.

Out of the shield and the Wyatt's reigns is the 2nd worse choice to push like superman. He has the biggest chance to flop bc he is just a look. Mic skills or ring skills give a guy a much better chance of getting over than a look.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The match was not very good at all, and I don't blame the crowd for losing interest in the match on the middle parts. Hopefully this showed the WWE that Reigns is not ready to be a singles star yet and does not break-up the Shield prematurely.


----------



## Julien (Feb 25, 2014)

I completely agree with the thread's title.

I was waiting for their match. They have a very high potential... but it wasn't very good this time. Maybe they were in a hurry because of Lesnar/Taker returns...

It is the only explanation i found. Hope their futures matchs will be much better.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Wrestling fans today with their ADD, ugh what are ya gonna do? They aren't able to follow or process anything but big spots. Some of you could never have survived the 80s and 90s.


Well to be fair second half of the 80's and first half of the 90's spotlight was ruled by terrible wrestlers with flashy gimmicks and soap opera storylines.

American wrestling has become much better crafted since then, and the crowds expect good in ring skills not only good storylines... so its been a change for the better.

Reigns vs Wyatt would've been acceptable in 88, right before an Andre the Giant borefest, but not in this day and era.

Dont know what the big deal of saying a wrestler you mark for had a bad match. It won't be his last.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

I watched it again and it really wasn't that bad, I think I was originally underwhelmed after that great Wyatt/Shield match the night before.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

No way Reigns is going to be the next face of WWE. Reigns will go the way of Ryback. Big epic superman push that will fail due to sub-par ring and mic work then end up a lower midcard heel.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

TNA is Here said:


> Wow it's unbelievabe how people can watch the same thing yet having a completly different perception of what they've just watched.
> 
> I thought it was excellent. I didn't know a guy like Bray Wyatt was this good in a ring.
> 
> I guess some people prefers formulatic robotic Cena performances?


Agreed but it just a matter of taste. Some people like technical wrestling like Bret Hart, Angle some like flippy floppy wrestling like Seth Rollins some like Memphis Style wrestling some like attitude era style brawls. The thing I disagree with is how the basic concept of a good match, ok match, and bad match gets lost in our opinions. I like Reigns I like his look, I don't mind his slow deliberated pace and I think his three big moves apron dropkick, superman punch, and spear are awsome moves. Does that mean the match on Monday was great no but the match was fine. In terms of how to work a basic wrestling match it was fine. I re-watched the match to actually crtique to find out what exactly was so bad that people here keep complaining (I know most of it is just Reigns haters) and the only thing I see is that it lagged a little in the middle. Now keep in mind this was me watching the match looking for reasons to criticize. With that being said in order to avoid this lag in the middle Reigns needs to add something of an old school beatdown/stomp a mudhole element at times think Austin stomping away at a guy or Rock throwing punch after punch, think Hogan throwing punches for us wrestling historians out there think Jerry Lawler as a babyface. Reigns tends to use the headbut instead of the punch and I think punches would help quicken the pace and flow.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

The 2 leaders of the 2 most dominant factions in WWE were going at it. It should of been a war with both men going toe to toe and not giving an inch. Instead it was rest hold city. So boring.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Match wasn't that bad but it did feel a bit awkward
Reigns needs more time
Husky Harris is hopeless however

edit:

Didn't help that it was badly booked
Should've been a brawl


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

They're both great but too green to carry a match right now. They'll have great matches with other experienced well rounded wrestlers but too soon to put them together right now. 

I will say though the match had a "written into the show half an hour before going on air" feel all over it.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

rollins harper wouldve been better and more appopriate


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Clem said:


> The 2 leaders of the 2 most dominant factions in WWE were going at it. It should of been a war with both men going toe to toe and not giving an inch. Instead it was rest hold city. So boring.


But i thought smarks love rest holds?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the high points were good, but everything else that took up the other 90% of the match was boring. i kept thinking: these 2 are the future of the wwe and they are boring the fuck out of me and the whole crowd. wwe is screwed if this is the best they've got.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Clem said:


> The 2 leaders of the 2 most dominant factions in WWE were going at it. It should of been a war with both men going toe to toe and not giving an inch. Instead it was rest hold city. So boring.


sums it up perfectly.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> the high points were good, but everything else that took up the other 90% of the match was boring. i kept thinking: these 2 are the future of the wwe and they are boring the fuck out of me and the whole crowd. wwe is screwed if this is the best they've got.



That's what I was thinking as well, if people genuinely think Sheamus is boring, just wait until Reigns, Bray and Ambrose start having 20+ minutes singles matches. It's gonna be torture.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

and so the next great mark war has fully begun


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

People sure do love to jump to conclusions on here. It was one fucking match and everybody has to give their two cents on how Bray and Reigns are terrible and basically use it as an excuse to bash them. Who cares, if people thought the match sucked then whatever, I wouldn't expect a 5 star clinic or something. It's not a PPV match, it was just a match on Raw. I say let just keep watching and wait and see. Reigns and Bray can develop over time in the ring.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Crowd was terrible, even the Emma vs Summer Rae had better crowd reactions, these two guys had a incredible match the night before, so no wonder they could give a 100%.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This match proves how incredibly valuable Daniel Bryan is. Bryan could have made this match emotionally, visually, and aesthetically more pleasing working with either of these guys. Best wrestler on the planet.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I watched a parts of the match and didn't finished completely. It was just a boring match. And really you can't blame the crowd for not being into it.


----------

